
Lua and Typesafety = Sol - oweiler
https://github.com/emilk/sol
======
platinumrad
Ironically, one of Lua's direct ancestors was SOL (Simple Object Language). I
guess we've come full circle.

------
wahern
There's also Typed Lua:
[https://github.com/andremm/typedlua](https://github.com/andremm/typedlua)

The lead author gave a good presentation at Lua Workshop 2017 in SF:
[https://www.lua.org/wshop17/Maidl.pdf](https://www.lua.org/wshop17/Maidl.pdf)

Both Sol and Typed Lua are no longer maintained. The Typed Lua author is
working on a statically compiled cousin to Lua: [https://github.com/titan-
lang/titan](https://github.com/titan-lang/titan)

I haven't used Sol or Typed Lua (too lazy), but I use the Typed Lua syntax for
my recent API documentation as it reads well and allows me to minimally
document an API before I get around to adding proper descriptions.

~~~
oweiler
Titan looks great! But it seems far from being usable.

